# October Contest - IronClad Labs



## AnaSCI

*OCTOBER CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: IRONCLAD LABS​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*OCTOBER CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*OCTOBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$500 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS IRONCLAD LABS OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## kubes

1 happy October !!!


----------



## vikingquest

2 oh yeahh


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

Wow generous prize!


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## chrisr116

1 -  Here we go!!


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

VERY generous Iron, thanks from all of us here at AnaSCI.
Uno!


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## AtomAnt

Nice!!! Thanks Anasci and Ironclad


----------



## Daniel11

2 - Rocktober giveaway.  I love it.


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool IRONCLAD!!   Look out i got this one!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congrats ib u won oct!  Thanks for playing guys. ...  remember this oct 31


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

happy 1st, can i please catch a break lol, 

thank you iron glad for the oppertunity, very generous


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

U didnt win anyway peckerwood..lol..3 in a row ! Are u new!!! Lol


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## zezazi

@ib, more tits less talk


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

Ironbuilt said:


> U didnt win anyway peckerwood..lol..3 in a row ! Are u new!!! Lol



LOL yeah i was making a quote for my signature, then realized i just posted it to the forum. This board is tricky sometimes u cant even go back an edit your post/delete, or can you?

so i posted the sig in the thred by accident, thank you for ever who deleted it, not sure if i am automatically disqualified for making that mistake if i am please tell me so i dont look like n idiot posting here for the next month LOL 

and im fairly new to this forum, and new to these contests, never really participated in any contests before, Yeah i know i even posterd a third one saying opps  sorry for diong three in a row LOL, not my finest hour LOL


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2 ??


----------



## Ironbuilt

PecKerW0OD said:


> LOL yeah i was making a quote for my signature, then realized i just posted it to the forum. This board is tricky sometimes u cant even go back an edit your post/delete, or can you?
> 
> so i posted the sig in the thred by accident, thank you for ever who deleted it, not sure if i am automatically disqualified for making that mistake if i am please tell me so i dont look like n idiot posting here for the next month LOL
> 
> and im fairly new to this forum, and new to these contests, never really participated in any contests before, Yeah i know i even posterd a third one saying opps  sorry for diong three in a row LOL, not my finest hour LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> No ure fine i just was talkin smack brutha..contests u cant edit post because u would cheat and play newbie card ..lol.
> 
> Just pm anasci and he can fix asap .i did same thing
> .lol..


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1 no more tits guys


----------



## PecKerW0OD

Ironbuilt said:


> PecKerW0OD said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah i was making a quote for my signature, then realized i just posted it to the forum. This board is tricky sometimes u cant even go back an edit your post/delete, or can you?
> 
> so i posted the sig in the thred by accident, thank you for ever who deleted it, not sure if i am automatically disqualified for making that mistake if i am please tell me so i dont look like n idiot posting here for the next month LOL
> 
> and im fairly new to this forum, and new to these contests, never really participated in any contests before, Yeah i know i even posterd a third one saying opps  sorry for diong three in a row LOL, not my finest hour LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> No ure fine i just was talkin smack brutha..contests u cant edit post because u would cheat and play newbie card ..lol.
> 
> Just pm anasci and he can fix asap .i did same thing
> .lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh cool yeah it looks like admin or a mod took care of it for me already which was very kind of them, stupid me LOL.
> 
> Well good luck to all fellas,  they look like they have some good stuff so many good sources it sucks cuz u feel like u want to try them all at least once, i have a guy i deal with strcikly but when i get some extr cash i def will be shopping and trying out new sources. Some sources carry shit that others dont. Like IV and hisd TNE/dbol blend for example, iom very interested in the test ace/drol blend
> 
> Lots of good sources on this board  i just have yet to pull the trigger on them
Click to expand...


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning Anasci


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_duh2:


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

I'm right behind you Big John!


----------



## Big-John

Yeah but this ones mine BigBob! 5


----------



## Daniel11

4.


----------



## BigBob

Woohoo55555


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## CM

T and A already


----------



## Ironbuilt

125


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

xmen1234 said:


> 3



3

god bless America


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

wow


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

New avi bullnuts.. So when u win contest it's bad luck to change. 

Halo everyone!!   Jack iron till midnite..


----------



## joshck

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## butthole69

12


----------



## Ironbuilt

187


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

Last one was 3

This is 4

I am retarded today


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey mofo what were u doing last night at 4 am?  Were u   chick a chicka bang bang at the club?   ←70's porno music..


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey mofo what were u doing last night at 4 am?  Were u   chick a chicka bang bang at the club?   ←70's porno music..



nah bro i was pimping my girl out


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## vikingquest

4!


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

234$


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo here's Ozzy Osborne and chicks.. Nothing better!

Ozzy Osborne little dolls - YouTube


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4 $239


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5 

$243


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## AtomAnt

Another day of furlough....


----------



## BigBob

AtomAnt said:


> Another day of furlough....



Sorry dude. My nieghbors in the same boat. Hopefully these shitheads can get things working again


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.   Wake up sex is the best.   Just sayin'


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BIG D

Phoe2006 said:


> 2
> 
> View attachment 8314


----------



## Flex2019

Daniel11 said:


> 1.   Wake up sex is the best.   Just sayin'



I never get morning sex! :banghead:

3.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Daniel11

Flex2019 said:


> I never get morning sex! :banghead:
> 
> 3.



It's rare for me also.  Tomorrow is our anniversary.  Might be a blue moon occasion really.   

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

M


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

288


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

Damn natty yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Someone pm bull nuts the iv DVD list.  I cant locate mine on this pad.. Thks


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1
$307


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2
$312


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3
$314


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## vikingquest

One (1)   (. ) ( .)


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## vikingquest

2.


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4
$343


----------



## Ironbuilt

Now numbers are hot.. better post up..


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## BigBob

What a day!


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BigBob

Very mice phoe!


----------



## jacked391

ICL rocks  yup yup yup


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

Oh shit


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Tan beaver mofo  ↑↑


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

We got a new playa here gents! Slate23 hit 25 posts..  new people seem to win so good luck brutha..


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Midnight anniversary sex + marathon wake up sex = double win!


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## BigBob

Daniel11 said:


> 1.  Midnight anniversary sex + marathon wake up sex = double win!



Very nice bro


----------



## Daniel11

2. Kid is at grandparents for the weekend.   Test + Tren = wife may get sore


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4

Which one or all of em


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Phoe2006 said:


> 4
> 
> Which one or all of em View attachment 8354



holy shit 
i don`t know which one to choose


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3 fuck! Just ate 1/2 a loaf of my moms homemade bread....


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## BigBob

bull_nuts said:


> 3 fuck! Just ate 1/2 a loaf of my moms homemade bread....



lol


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

Phoe2006 said:


> 4
> 
> Which one or all of em View attachment 8354


Number 4 looks like the pic i took of my girl on my birthday, let me find out bro , lol

________________
Contest #2POST I THINK LOL


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## chris698

Hey Guys, it's been a while since I have been on the site! Hope everyone is doing well.  I am going to try and stick around a little longer this time..... Maybe win this contest and then retire again!


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chris698

#2

Lukifer - how you doing?


----------



## jacked391

Yup yup yup


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## MightyJohn

last


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## chris698

Lucky #1

How about you Ironbuilt?  How have you been?


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## chris698

#2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

In it to win it


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.  Gonna do some lab experiments this week.  Ohhhhh yeaahhhh!!!


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Nattydread said:


> 2



this made me horny!


----------



## odin

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## odin

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## chris698

#3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## chris698

#4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Slate23

5.


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3
$557


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4
$669



d2r2ddd said:


> 5



drDredd with trap and biceps like that i think u might just break this girls back or cuz her beautiful tities to explode if u even hugged her gently LOL


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5
$577


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1 figured k1 might enjoy this one


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

^^^ the goodness right there.  

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dads back..


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Dads back..



finally! where u been daddy?


----------



## chris698

#1


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2 my new gals ass


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## chris698

#2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## chris698

#3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## chris698

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chris698

Lucky # 5


----------



## xmen1234

5

Anyone remember Carmen?


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

chris698 said:


> #2



Holy crap ! Look who came back.!   Hey chris howz it brah?  Keep an eye on c698 guys..


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## asp28

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## asp28

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## asp28

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

4 what's up Lukifer!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey mofo have you seen the new sketcher dvd?  U watch it and it burns calories as u rock back and forth in a chair..new type a cardio..


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Damn I missed one yesterday


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey dad...


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## AtomAnt

uno


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey mofo have you seen the new sketcher dvd?  U watch it and it burns calories as u rock back and forth in a chair..new type a cardio..



hahahahaha lmfao!! ohh so that`s your secret to stay lean


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. U guys " liking just numbers cool it..". I'm not saying names .. Mofo..

Hi slate. Dam ure tall bro.. Cool though.


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## BigBob

Like X 5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Slate23

2. Thanks IB. I l


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Quack quack..  mofos   waken up about now playin with his slim jim wrapped in wet bread..


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Quack quack..  mofos   waken up about now playin with his slim jim wrapped in wet bread..



1

Haha..he's one crazy midi.

Hey IB...sorry I been out of touch. Cell broke again so I use the womans once or twice when I can. I'm working on getting mine fixed but shoot me an email. I check it every couple days.


----------



## asp28

Ironbuilt said:


> Quack quack..  mofos   waken up about now playin with his slim jim wrapped in wet bread..



What up IB?    3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## asp28

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

I love it when they do that


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## AtomAnt

Shit... Puked doing legs today


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## BigBob

AtomAnt said:


> Shit... Puked doing legs today



Great Job Bro!
3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

I want one


----------



## Slate23

Last.


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Daniel11

Phoe2006 said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 8419



2.  Mother of my future children right there.  Hah!!  Dat ass!!!


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## joshck

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1
$621


----------



## swolesearcher

where`s IB????? he left those two bitches on his bed


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

4 #826 I win


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## jacked391

Yo 828???


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Daniel11

5.  Tomorrow is Friday.  Oh yeah.


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1 new day


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4

$849 wanted @850


----------



## Ironbuilt

Boom! 850!!


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Boom! 850!!



hey daddy... go back and see old posts


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## BIG D




----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BigBob

Yup yup yup yup!


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## swolesearcher

yummy
3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Winner!!


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## jacked391

Ironbuilt said:


> Winner!!



Nope lol


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## swolesearcher

:love1:


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

xmen1234 said:


> 3



If u hold your phone just right  you can see me in the mirror too.


----------



## chris698

#1. Yo, Iron... What's going on?


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## chris698

#2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## jacked391

What? 922


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## chris698

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

chris698 said:


> #1. Yo, Iron... What's going on?



Heyyy bro!!! Howz it been?  Glad u came out of hybernation i asked where the heck u went... if i remember right you on personal leave and hope that went well..


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dont be a snatch..


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

My gift to Mofo.phooe, nattydread and d2r2.. 

Clarence Carter - Strokin - YouTube


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## chrisr116

3-  Sorry about my last entry, it double posted.  Scratch that 2nd one please.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Mofo how do u like the round bed ^^^^ lol..


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey Mofo how do u like the round bed ^^^^ lol..



hey thanks for the video lol
the bed looks cool.. but i need to test it with her


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

#976  has synthol lips...


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> #976  has synthol lips...



good for blowjobs
3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## swolesearcher

Si


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## chris698

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> Si



U Fricken taco.. Lol..


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

She's at mofos pub and strip joint I think...^^^^.  Isn't that "Make it rain Ranelle"  Mofo? Lol


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## jacked391

Damn 1037


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> She's at mofos pub and strip joint I think...^^^^.  Isn't that "Make it rain Ranelle"  Mofo? Lol



thanks for spending money at my strip


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo u at your pub today? .im stoppin by at 12
Get the strippers ready  
.


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Superset

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo u at your pub today? .im stoppin by at 12
> Get the strippers ready
> .



yeah brutha they`re always ready for you
2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

Ooh snap!  

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

555555$$$$


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Seahawks still undefeted at home . Man we are good ..


----------



## Phoe2006

1 new day


----------



## Ironbuilt

Enigmatics theme song.. He should check in more on Anasci.. 

Chuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling (1972) - YouTube


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

5x5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_boxingmatch::sSic_gimpy::sSig_eeeek::beating:


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2 what happenes if i win two times in a row?


----------



## Flex2019

Bull_Nuts said:


> 2 what happenes if i win two times in a row?



It says clearly in the rules. " Any member that wins the monthly contest twice, must immediately give his second prize to member Flex2019."


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Bull_Nuts said:


> 2 what happenes if i win two times in a row?



Oh ...people usually donate it to my sasquatch habititat home to make sure the old yetty can compete with the young..


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Oh ...people usually donate it to my sasquatch habititat home to make sure the old yetty can compete with the young..



haha lmfao 
4


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> haha lmfao
> 4



Ohhhh.. sniff sniff sniff..


----------



## Flex2019

Three


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

hogstead.net
Bad ass pork managed like children .. Lol


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

...


----------



## AnaSCI

Everyone be sure to check out this month's edition of the newsletter. Some great topics in this issue as well as an interview with our own newly crowned IFBB Pro bboy!

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/33647-anasci-newsletter-issue-10-a.html#post196588


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

AnaSCI said:


> Everyone be sure to check out this month's edition of the newsletter. Some great topics in this issue as well as an interview with our own newly crowned IFBB Pro bboy!
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/33647-anasci-newsletter-issue-10-a.html#post196588




Good job guys..  !!


----------



## Fitnik13

*Did I hear free!*

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah fit free .... but one small tiny little  thing.
25 posts to enter..you have 19  .so keep dreamin..lmao
Im the dream crusher.


----------



## asp28

Lol, IB. What's up man? 1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Fitnik13 said:


> :action-smiley-044:





Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah fit free .... but one small tiny little  thing.
> 25 posts to enter..you have 19  .so keep dreamin..lmao
> Im the dream crusher.



that`s ok she`s allowed to start posting here as long as she posts some self taken sexy pic  lol


----------



## Fitnik13

Oh damn! You're so hard core, shoot! Lol


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Fitnik13

*Gimme the prize lol Y'all don't need it*

I'm gonna win this Ironbuilt


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## BigBob

Fitnik13 said:


> I'm gonna win this Ironbuilt



You'll just give it to your boyfriend. 
4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

1. Damn you Phoe.  That ish makes me question my marital status.   Hahahah


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Fitnik13

:headbang:


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## tri-terror

BIG D said:


>



This might be the best post in this thread...


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BIG D

tri-terror said:


> This might be the best post in this thread...



theres more where that came from


----------



## swolesearcher

Fitnik13 said:


> :headbang:



:headbang: 
congrats you look good


----------



## BIG D

sorry tri here you go lol


----------



## Daniel11

2. Fail


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BIG D

lol my bad dont know why those pics werent loading earlier! hope this works....


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5 hopefully k1 will see this had ass red head


----------



## BIG D

i DEFINITELY have the best pics thus far


----------



## swolesearcher

BIG D said:


> i DEFINITELY have the best pics thus far



you sure bro? lol


----------



## jacked391

Damn


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## asp28

3


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> :headbang:



STOP RIGHT THERE FIT!  This is not how team ironbuilt taught you to act!  Dont go to Mofos darkside without prior authorization by the ib himself... 

Asp28 waz up...lol.


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

I see d2r2 woke up... lol..mofos due in at midnight..hahahahaha


----------



## d2r2ddd

2

it's 9.30am here


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

D2d2   whats your weather like ?    Rain here..


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

Ironbuilt said:


> D2d2   whats your weather like ?    Rain here..



it's freaking HOT over here:devil-smiley-029:

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## asp28

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congratuation Ironbuilt .. Winner...


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## asp28

Ironbuilt said:


> Congratuation Ironbuilt .. Winner...



You wish.....all mine


----------



## Daniel11

Ironbuilt said:


> Congratuation Ironbuilt .. Winner...



Are you always this premature? Sheesh IB.  
Besides I got the magic number. 

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3 lol


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1 winner winner chicken dinner right here


----------



## Daniel11

^^ chicken thighs right there.   Nom nom.  

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Phoe2006

2 who's next hit it like a champ lol and her shits covered up before anyone gets their panties in a wad


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BIG D

phoe you cant beat me


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4 boom


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BIG D

bang


----------



## Daniel11

3.  Meh


----------



## Phoe2006

5 pow


----------



## BIG D




----------



## tri-terror

It's close guys...
But bigd is winning so far IMO...


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Daniel11

4. I'm not convinced.  We need more samples from both.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## jacked391

Yum^^^^


----------



## BigBob

I like all this shit! Woo hoo!
3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

BigBob said:


> I like all this shit! Woo hoo!
> 3



Easy old man. Don't stroke out early .. 

Hey Fitnik u scared to playa against the KING?   Lol. .. Zzzzzzz


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

:love1: yup


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'd like to smell her sweaty ass UGGs.. ^^^


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## jacked391

Rumpis bumpis holy moly ^^^^


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## BigBob

Deuce


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Raining out so that means i can piss outside and it autoflushed by the upper beings..    dam the ground is cold ..


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## BigBob

4 Winner Winner !!!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BigBob

5!!!!!


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Daniel11

2.  Now I want pho noodles.


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## BIG D




----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## swolesearcher

bigD that bitch is miss prestin.. she needs to join the porn world..lol


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

MoFo said:


> bigD that bitch is miss prestin.. she needs to join the porn world..lol



yes but she's hot, and so is she vvv


----------



## Flex2019

You bastards distracted me. Started looking at boobies and almost forgot my fifth contest entry.


----------



## Fitnik13

*To Mofo*



MoFo said:


> that`s ok she`s allowed to start posting here as long as she posts some self taken sexy pic  lol



I agree, I will post more,,as long as I don't see that you won again! That's right! I said it, It's a war!:action-smiley-070:


----------



## swolesearcher

Fitnik13 said:


> I agree, I will post more,,as long as I don't see that you won again! That's right! I said it, It's a war!:action-smiley-070:



oh yeah babe i`m ready to rock!!! go ahead and post some pic


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BIG D

I won't be beat


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Where's fitnik13? She got no game against ib the great?


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

I am posting this post for Fitnik13.  Why ? Let me tell you what she's doing..

1. She's eating her pet Az Cardinal due to a bad loss to the Seattle Seahawks. " whoop whoop whoop!"
2. Shes sleeping in Seattle Seahawks pajamas why? She suffered a bad loss to the tough Seahawks.
3. Shes better left alone to vent and steam .
4. So you guys as my buddy pals and confidänce let's not bring this post up I made for her because if she doesn't play she will never know! 


FYI:  Mofo you take the heat off this situation ..


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Um ...yeah... let's get a few pages of posts done so you know who doesn't breathe fire when she wakes up..   Az cardinals SUCK!!!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## d2r2ddd




----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

fitnik where are you??  az cardinals lost s you needa show us your thong


----------



## Little Man

here


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Little Man

69


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## zezazi

1490 is the winner. havent posted here in a while but my tren needs me


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## jacked391

Damn


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2 sorry had to do it


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Crappy outside  ..whats your weather?   46°


----------



## chrisr116

Ironbuilt said:


> Crappy outside  ..whats your weather?   46°



about 75 and overcast...not real bad or good...

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Gonna be 81deg here today.


----------



## Little Man

Yay


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## asp28

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## BIG D

im baackk


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## BIG D




----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Friday afternoon baby....


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Little Man

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

Come on slate 4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ib is king!  Right ??


----------



## Fitnik13

ironbuilt said:


> i am posting this post for fitnik13.  Why ? Let me tell you what she's doing..
> 
> 1. She's eating her pet az cardinal due to a bad loss to the seattle seahawks. " whoop whoop whoop!"
> 2. Shes sleeping in seattle seahawks pajamas why? She suffered a bad loss to the tough seahawks.
> 3. Shes better left alone to vent and steam .
> 4. So you guys as my buddy pals and confidänce let's not bring this post up i made for her because if she doesn't play she will never know!
> 
> 
> Fyi:  Mofo you take the heat off this situation ..



wth!!!


----------



## Fitnik13

Ironbuilt said:


> Um ...yeah... let's get a few pages of posts done so you know who doesn't breathe fire when she wakes up..   Az cardinals SUCK!!!



I'm telling Candice Lewis IFBB Pro. She is wearing a Cardinals Tee, I'm going go met her Tuesday.


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Fitnik13

Ironbuilt said:


> Where's fitnik13? She got no game against ib the great?



Once I get use to this forum! You'll will get a fist!


----------



## Fitnik13

6666! What's up with these numbers!


----------



## Daniel11

5.  In 4 fisting!


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> wth!!!



Dam Siri doesnt listen ..i said i sure wish Fitnik13 was here and somehow  apple screwed up¿      buddy ol' pal..  

Have candice draw a seahawk with a cardinal in its claws?   
...buddy ol' pal  *


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## MightyJohn

uno


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok I owe fn13 a post that she passed our harassment Mofo so we will be nice ..
Listen to DAD....


----------



## tri-terror

Boom


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## BIG D

Night


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1 winner


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Why sleep


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## swolesearcher

hey Fitnik read the rules.. no double posts lol


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

It's grey outside!  Where's little Fitnik13 ? .. Bustin her ass in the gym so watch out guys..


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> It's grey outside!  Where's little Fitnik13 ? .. Bustin her ass in the gym so watch out guys..



she saying come at me yetty 
3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shes got elf ears from Venice.. .. Did she give u the three hour tour up the canal?


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## BigBob

Try painting cielings on anadrol! Phuck!


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

3. Nap time


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Shes got elf ears from Venice.. .. Did she give u the three hour tour up the canal?



yeah :headbang:
4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Nap was gooood.  Now I'm lazy and groggy. 
In search of caffeine. And feeding frenzy.


----------



## Ironbuilt

No one gives a shit about naps around here except needspractice..


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Daniel11

5.   I'm gonna post every nap I take for the rest of the month now.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## tri-terror

In it


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

This Post for fitnik13 ..shes sleeping i think ...lol


----------



## tri-terror

I don't believe in sleep


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BIG D

Hu


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## eva22

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Wow.  9hr nap.   Feels good.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Daniel11

2.  @the gym.   Guns a blazing today.


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## tri-terror

I said got damn!


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## BigBob

What's up Marty!


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> 1.  Wow.  9hr nap.   Feels good.



:action-smiley-060:


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

:angel-smiley-004:  + :devil-smiley-002: = :bj:


----------



## Little Man

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## IRONFIST

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Morning!


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

Phoe2006 said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 8599



1.  Thank you Phoe you have made my Monday morning complete.   New desktop on my phone.


----------



## tri-terror

one for the road


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## AtomAnt

Blasted legs this morning! Feels sooo good!


----------



## Phoe2006

4 so I tried uploading another one and its says this feature is disabled by your forum admin?... Wtf?


----------



## BIG D

I


----------



## Phoe2006

5 well never mind now its allowing me to upload pics again weird


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> 1. Morning!



Morning Sir!


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## asp28

3


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## asp28

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## tri-terror

and another


----------



## asp28

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## amateurmale

me


----------



## amateurmale

MoFo said:


> 5



What size are those?


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## BigBob

Like !!!!!


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## basskiller

got your number off the bathroom wall .....


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam cat..!


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## swolesearcher

amateurmale said:


> What size are those?



i guess E


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## asp28

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## asp28

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## amateurmale

Loser


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

Winner winner


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BigBob

Phoe2006 said:


> 1
> 
> View attachment 8628



Shes a winner:love1:


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.   I changed my phones wallpaper to that B&W image Phoe posted.  It's awesome.  I get to poke that ass every time I use my phone.  

On another not I have a chubby all day now.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yepp still dam cat.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## swolesearcher

BIG D said:


>



holy shit! that`s the perfect girl for me


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_seehearspeakno


----------



## BIG D




----------



## swolesearcher

would you give her a ride?


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## tri-terror

One more


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Superset

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1 so what are we gonna do if no one can get ahold of ICL for the contest???


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dont get your panties twisted phoe..all contest winners are taken care of..

Cat has 10 lives mofo cause i lost a year of life looking for him so he stole a year from me..   
Fitnik dump taptalk if u cant find contest on it.  

Anyone have taptalk and why is it difficult  ? Or is she just being a woman.?  Lol.


----------



## Phoe2006

1 she's just being a woman I know there's more than a few of us who use it regularly.


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## tri-terror

Whoa


----------



## BigBob

Morning fella's


----------



## kubes

Good morning big j 1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## tri-terror

Mmhmm


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## asp28

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.
Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## amateurmale

W


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## asp28

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4
[IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## asp28

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Daniel11

1. 

Posted from Tapatalk.


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## asp28

4


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Little Man

1


----------



## Cornedbeefhash

265


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## tri-terror

some number


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## tri-terror

hehe


----------



## jacked391

Yum


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## BIG D

steak for dinner


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel who cares if u posted using taptalk..lol.. 
Mofo!!! 911.  Cats got my tounge.. 300$ later..lol..


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

Oops that was 4.  This is 5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## amateurmale

3    man i am not a fan of asians


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

:action-smiley-062: + :spam: +:food-smiley-006:+:food-smiley-022:+ :sport-smiley-002:= :sSic_vomitbuddy:   Surfs up..


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> :action-smiley-062: + :spam: +:food-smiley-006:+:food-smiley-022:+ :sport-smiley-002:= :sSic_vomitbuddy:   Surfs up..



Wow....looks like fun IB.


1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol. Where u been Lukifer ? Auto fixed brutha? Mail me upto date info. Lol


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. Where u been Lukifer ? Auto fixed brutha? Mail me upto date info. Lol



Uuuuugh...the usual bullshit. Lol
I'll email ya later on.

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## asp28

MoFo said:


> a scammer?



http://www.anasci.org/vB/ironclad-labs/33714-email-issues.html
Or maybe something happened.


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Watch...I'll be the one with correct post....
But no sponsor to mail me the goods. Lol


4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## swolesearcher

asp28 said:


> http://www.anasci.org/vB/ironclad-labs/33714-email-issues.html
> Or maybe something happened.



oh shit i hope it`s only an email problem


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Just keep playing  everyone .. Dont give up ICL hope.. 

Daniel how's the the nap with Justin Bieber?


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## jacked391




----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## AGGRO

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.  What the fuck is a Bieber?

Nap was good.


----------



## BIG D

this may be my best yet


----------



## Daniel11

3.  I'm gonna nap at work.  You mad?


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Where's IB???? I bet he gave up cause he knows he cant win


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BigBob

:yeahthat: :love1::love1::love1:


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## Daniel11

2.  Sooo what's everyone dressing up as for Halloween?


----------



## chrisr116

Daniel11 said:


> 2.  Sooo what's everyone dressing up as for Halloween?



I going as a Railroad Conductor, complete with the timepiece and striped hat....

#3


----------



## Daniel11

3.   I'm gonna cut a hole in a large potato and put my dick in it.   


... I will be a Dicktator.


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Big-John

4.   I'm going as Bane


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> Where's IB???? I bet he gave up cause he knows he cant win



Right here Justin ..


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Daniel11

4.  My old lady is goo a shove a lemon in her vag for Halloween.  She's going as a "sourpuss"


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

5.  Just ate a free lunch at work.  One of the press here.  

Time to nap now.


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Flex2019

Three


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Aloha ..cheers too. Lol


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## electrickettle6

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Since I won jan 2013 contest I'm out and need this one .  Give me a what up! Lol


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

She hit a tree with her head you guys and shes 5-2 .HOW?


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## swolesearcher

please admin let us know if we can still playing the contest since ICL is out of the game. thanks


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Cardio done, ready to eat LOL


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BigBob

Are we hopeless optomists?


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

Phoe2006 said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 8692



1. Holy crap.  Why is my phone all sticky all of a sudden.


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

Phoe2006 said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 8692



:love1::love1:


----------



## Ironbuilt

. Hit her head on a tree.. Go figure.


----------



## Daniel11

2. ^^^my tree, yes.


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Thunder46

is this contest still going?


----------



## Daniel11

3.  Until the end of the month.  

Unless something happened that we should be aware of?


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## basskiller




----------



## amateurmale

Pingpong


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol mofo why u up at 4am?  Longggg Italian sunset pleAsure cruise on the "'Concordia". Heard people get slanted drunk on it..


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Aloha.. Drink up..


----------



## d2r2ddd

2

For IB.....  Sleep tight.....


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## jacked391

Hello^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

What!


----------



## swolesearcher

d2r2ddd said:


> 2
> 
> For IB.....  Sleep tight.....



that`s IB new girlfriends!!  lmao!!!


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BigBob

MoFo said:


> that`s IB new girlfriends!!  lmao!!!



Love them puppies


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Ironbuilt

d2r2ddd said:


> 2
> 
> For IB.....  Sleep tight.....



Yeah they cuddle nicely..


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Oh yeah!!!   2 dawgs 2 dawgs.  Ruff. Get some.


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## ripped358

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Slate23

1 go cardinals!


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Here come the monday night Seahawks!!


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Thunder46

three


----------



## The Grim Repper

1?


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

3.  Averaging 1 nap a day.  Some days none some days 2.   Thing of the gains!


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got my plastic pumpkin sack out to fill with this contest win . Viagra gummy cubes made for my friend who are  dads that bring their kids to my door. .They need a trick after the days over so I will assist..


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

Assman


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Daniel11

Lovin the Ass Monday.  

1


----------



## BIG D

49


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Daniel11

2 I am fuck-tarded from this weekend and my wife's vag is sore.    Oh the side effects of Tren.


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Daniel11

3  got that old man hip pain style of PIP today.  Awesome.   I blame my wife.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Daniel11

4.


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Flex2019

2.


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo loves Lè Chic for all night:celebrate::bj::shooting1:


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo loves Lè Chic for all night:celebrate::bj::shooting1:



oh yeah brother... chicks asked me about you.. i said sorry no more proviron.. lol


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

5.  No nap today.   IB are you proud?


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

is this thread still alive? heard Ironclad no longer a sponsor here


----------



## BigBob

????


----------



## basskiller




----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol Mofo us young bucks need no proviron for love me long time on the Concordia ..

Daniel go to sleep..u  Moody fuk. 

D2r2 thread is fine so clam up..


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol did u guys notice freak posted a pic like one here sayin some chick sent it to him . Lmao.  Bustd !!!  It's pic with 2 chicks in bathroom showin their asses off. .  Now to give him shit. ..


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol did u guys notice freak posted a pic like one here sayin some chick sent it to him . Lmao.  Bustd !!!  It's pic with 2 chicks in bathroom showin their asses off. .  Now to give him shit. ..



yeah true!!


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

a


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

Yo Jim whats up!


----------



## LastChance

b


----------



## kubes

What's going on Bigbob? 3


----------



## LastChance

c


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

d


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

e


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## amateurmale

me


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Some nice lady's in here in last 12 hours.


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

chrisr116 said:


> 4



Get out of the tampon isle, thats my hood


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> 1.  Some nice lady's in here in last 12 hours.



Cancel last post..lol. it goes here..   my bad..


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey all u scrotum heads get your ballsac costumes on.  Cause the trick here is i already won.. !


----------



## vikingquest

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey all u scrotum heads get your ballsac costumes on.  Cause the trick here is i already won.. !



I'm going as a ballsack. Should I go bald or 70's style?


----------



## Daniel11

2.  If you fall asleep after marathon sex, is it still considered a nap?


----------



## Ironbuilt

vikingquest said:


> I'm going as a ballsack. Should I go bald or 70's style?



Oh... It's better bald so the crabs don't have hiding spots after you t-bag the wrong witch..


----------



## vikingquest

Ironbuilt said:


> Oh... It's better bald so the crabs don't have hiding spots after you t-bag the wrong witch..



Good thinking,  IB!  Sometimes I get a little crazy with the teabags. I'm too giving I guess.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Surprised Daniel's not napping and slappin the monkey in his marathon sex dream..


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

Ironbuilt said:


> Surprised Daniel's not napping and slappin the monkey in his marathon sex dream..



Had marathon sex with my wife.   Does that count?  And I did have a nap this morning after brekky.


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Mofo do you have your 6ft Pink dildo suit ready so we can go out and find pussy?  I do." 6-2 blue buzzer "is mine with pleasure sequins ..We can hand out condoms not candy ..


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo u catchin up on lost sleep from othr night? Lmao. U can't hang with the sasquatch.. Aloha. Lol


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BigBob

Thanks Phoe


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BigBob

2x


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## amateurmale

momo


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## swolesearcher

Nattydread said:


> 2



double post.. i posted her sometimes ago.. we need fresh.. lol
3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

Like Like Like Like Like


----------



## swolesearcher

lmao


----------



## Fitnik13

1


----------



## Fitnik13

*Hahaha! Human Beaver*

Human Beaver


----------



## Fitnik13

*Repost! Human Beaver!!!! Endangered Species*

Endangered Species


----------



## Daniel11

Fitnik13 - gotta have one post between yours ;-)


----------



## Fitnik13

My bad Pro, I'm no gonna win anyways, &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## Daniel11

Just looking out.  You never know.


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Fitnik13

*4*

I think I post more than 5 today lol


----------



## Fitnik13

You wanna win! I know I do


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

G'morning people ! ! 
1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Fitnik13

I know I'm winning! You are not following the rules Mister


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Winning!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## tri-terror

why not


----------



## Phoe2006

1 happy fuckin Halloween been driving for 28 hours finally made it to my hotel


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2 all my posts today will be featuring Halloween pics


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> Endangered Species



Thats not the beaver i was hoping for..


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofos birthday today.. Happy Birthday son.. Now u can take off your diaper..


----------



## Phoe2006

4 I didn't say they'd be the prettiest lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo make sure you let her leave when shes finished I only paid for 15 minutes..


Thong Girl - YouTube


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo make sure you let her leave when shes finished I only paid for 15 minutes..
> 
> Thong Girl - YouTube



:love1: thanks brutha.. she my new slave now... lol she`ll never leave hahahah


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daniel11

1. Last day


----------



## Fitnik13

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## amateurmale

Money


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## tri-terror

da fuq


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## amateurmale

popo


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## snoopy

Hi!


----------



## Jhezel

Jhezel in the hizzel my dizzle


----------



## Ironbuilt

Watch fitnik13 roll in here and cheat some more.


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Daniel11

Just took a nap at work.   

Lots if sex and a bulking diet is hard work.


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Daniel11

4.  "Your forum has disabled image sharing from this app"

Da Fuk?


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Fitnik13

Mofo! I'm get you


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Fitnik13

I'm the winner


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Fitnik13 said:


> Mofo! I'm get you



Wazz up fitchick.. by the way your are disqualified not the winner.. sorry lol


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Daniel11

5 

/thread 

I won


----------



## PecKerW0OD

OKay fellas who is the lucky brother who gets the pleasure of a free IRON CLAD CYCLE?

i've had nothing but bad luck this month, if i win this i seriously might un-tie the noose i've had hanging in my backyard for the past three weeks


----------



## Ironbuilt

Keep the noose on peckerwood u can't win brutha..

Thanks to all that played and kept this contest fun and all the great pics .
Best a luck to all..  

Trick or treat.. I won .. LOL!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

Ironbuilt said:


> Keep the noose on peckerwood u can't win brutha..
> 
> Thanks to all that played and kept this contest fun and all the great pics .
> Best a luck to all..
> 
> Trick or treat.. I won .. LOL!



i  can see the headline now IRonB

' Down on his luck Juice head hangs it up after loosing contest for free gear"

LOL

good luck all


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm gonna have last post!   Nee Ner Nee Ner. 30min left west coast rules..


----------



## Ironbuilt

++++++++ contest is now closed ++++++++++++++++

Who posted last?  Ohhhh Ib, he's got game!  

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Where's Mofo?   Lmao..  He's being John travolta Saturday night fever at the disco...


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

Jhezel it's nov 1 bro.. Contest over .. Keep your 7 ..


----------



## Jhezel

Ironbuilt said:


> Jhezel it's nov 1 bro.. Contest over .. Keep your 7 ..



Lol, I know bro just that I might squeeze one in.


----------



## Fitnik13

Lmbo


----------



## AnaSCI

Sorry everyone, been really busy today. Will get the winner posted (along with the the sponsor that has stepped up to take ICL's place) and the new contest up later tonight or first thing in the morning.


----------



## Phoe2006

Great news


----------



## PecKerW0OD

again good luck all, havnt spend much time on the board the past years, i forgot how fun these contest can be....are your contests always i this form?

Do you guys ever run a contest like guess a number between 1-1000, whom ever comes hits it wins, one guess a day? or STEROID BINGO LOL


----------



## The Grim Repper

PecKerW0OD said:


> again good luck all, havnt spend much time on the board the past years, i forgot how fun these contest can be....are your contests always i this form?
> 
> Do you guys ever run a contest like guess a number between 1-1000, whom ever comes hits it wins, one guess a day? or STEROID BINGO LOL



We were doing those 1-1000 contests, I believe keeping track of what was already picked was cumbersome for most participants, so we went with this for a while now.  We are just VERY fortunate to have such generous sponsors who for example in this case, step up to make things right.


----------



## PecKerW0OD

The Grim Repper said:


> We are just VERY fortunate to have such generous sponsors who for example in this case, step up to make things right.



agreed, plus it brings a bit of fun to the boards gives guys, who may be stuck buying soling off a certian one or two sponsors the chance to switch it up and try a new one


like it at ansi and pm a lot- big a the man


----------



## Big-John

That's awesome they stepped up! Love this board.


----------



## AnaSCI

*OCTOBER CONTEST WINNER​*
*AGGRO with # 927​*
*OCTOBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$500 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS ALINSHOP OFFERS!!​​*​
*CONGRATULATIONS AGGRO​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## Big-John

Congrats Arggo!


----------



## Phoe2006

Congrats aggro and thanks alinshop for stepping up:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## d2r2ddd

Yeah Alin :action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033::sSig_goodjob:


----------



## Gj

Congrats


----------



## Slate23

Thanks alin. Class act


----------



## Ironbuilt

AGGRO said:


> 1




:action-smiley-033:   Congrats aggro 
Way to steal it between daniel11 and vikingest as i breathin  fire 2 numbers back ..  shucks!!


----------



## swolesearcher

Congrats aggro!!


----------



## PecKerW0OD

congrats brother!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Congrats Aggro!  Enjoy!

A huge thank you to Alinshop for their generosity.  Awesome.


----------



## WTHagain1

Classy move alinshop.....love their stuff.


----------



## Daniel11

Nice work!


----------



## BigBob

Congrats Dude! And Alin is damn nice to jump in and cover the contest.


----------



## LuKiFeR

congrats aggro.

what a stand up company ALIN is!!  great lookin out.

Enjoy the great products aggro.
try the Balkan Provimed 50mg tabs(Proviron)
GREAT stuff....along with everything I tried from the shop


----------



## Fitnik13

*Sunday Yuk*

1


----------



## eclipsed33

I had a lot of orders go through with ICL. Always went smooth and no complaints with the product. What happened to them??


----------

